# What Kind???????????



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello all i have 3 redbellied piranha in a large tank they being aprox 6 inches and 3 year old i bought them as red bellied piranha from pet shop i was just wondering if they are what they say i would be grateful if u could shed some light please as i want them to breed if possible two have paired up been together for about 6 months and wont leave each other alone Cheers

View attachment 98491


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

3rd thread on same subject?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yup, that is in fact a Pygocentrus Nattereri or Red Bellied Piranha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> Yup, that is in fact a Pygocentrus Nattereri or Red Bellied Piranha


Yep there are red belly piranhas.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Yup, that is in fact a Pygocentrus Nattereri or Red Bellied Piranha


Yep there are red belly piranhas.
[/quote]

dito


----------



## PiranhaHockey88 (Jan 9, 2006)

good lookin red ya got there


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah red bellied P's. I dont know why they are only six inch. at 3 years. Maby they were in bad conditions. He still looks good though.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

positive on the red belly


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Cheers for that they have never been in any bad condition they r aprox 6" maybe the big lad is 8" and the smallest is 6" they are treat like my own kids lol fed good get a good talking to now and again well ive just a ordered a huge tank maybe they will get bigger in a bigger tank and BREED well heres hoping Thanx for the help


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

toppit said:


> Cheers for that they have never been in any bad condition they r aprox 6" maybe the big lad is 8" and the smallest is 6" they are treat like my own kids lol fed good get a good talking to now and again well ive just a ordered a huge tank maybe they will get bigger in a bigger tank and BREED well heres hoping Thanx for the help


Np, good luck with the breeding!


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice looking red


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

der! i mean red.


----------

